# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Hair loss research needs to be a TOP priority

## 25 going on 65

Literally BILLIONS of people suffer from this condition. It is extremely socially debilitating & psychologically traumatizing. If you look at the # of sufferers it is causing FAR more harm than most other health problems, including most kinds of cancer, including sh*t like lupus or AIDS, etc
Yet how much cash is going to research? This is probably the most widespread health problem there is. MOST MEN GO BALD. Many women do too. Yet the rate of research is f*cking pathetic.
If a cure is discovered, the lives of billions of people would be improved.....or at least they would have the option to improve. Right now we do not even have that option. We have pills/topicals to stop the progression (or slow it down for some, and these do not work for everyone) and to get a *small*% of regrowth, we have surgery to HIDE the condition (moving hairs around).
The only way to get back (the illusion) of a 100% full NW1? WIGS THAT PEOPLE ALREADY HAD 400 YEARS AGO. The most complete f*cking solution is a technolgy that is centuries old

F*ck you, society, and your pathetic priorities. You are so self deluded that you refuse to accept how crucial image is to having a good life. Image is almost everything before age 35. Even after that it is vitally important. This genetic disease is destroying that for MOST of the males who ever live, yet you would rather send f*cking robots to Mars or pour research money into diseases that affect a fraction of 1% as many people as this genetic curse
WHY? Is it because most people with money & influence already look so shitty that they have no motivation to help others with an image destroying condition? If that is the problem, these idiots do not even deserve to be where they are. They need to step down from their perches and let us take over. Put PatientlyWaiting, DepressedByHairloss, clandestine, Fixed by 35, Scorpion, BigThinker, etc on a committee for where the f*ck federal research money goes. 
US government right now thinks nothing to spend 100 billion on weapons we never even use.....we will spend that same 100 billion and improve the lives of half the human race

Get your f*cking priorities straight

----------


## baldozer

> Literally BILLIONS of people suffer from this condition. It is extremely socially debilitating & psychologically traumatizing. If you look at the # of sufferers it is causing FAR more harm than most other health problems, including most kinds of cancer, including sh*t like lupus or AIDS, etc
> Yet how much cash is going to research? This is probably the most widespread health problem there is. MOST MEN GO BALD. Many women do too. Yet the rate of research is f*cking pathetic.
> If a cure is discovered, the lives of billions of people would be improved.....or at least they would have the option to improve. Right now we do not even have that option. We have pills/topicals to stop the progression (or slow it down for some, and these do not work for everyone) and to get a *small*% of regrowth, we have surgery to HIDE the condition (moving hairs around).
> The only way to get back (the illusion) of a 100% full NW1? WIGS THAT PEOPLE ALREADY HAD 400 YEARS AGO. The most complete f*cking solution is a technolgy that is centuries old
> 
> F*ck you, society, and your pathetic priorities. You are so self deluded that you refuse to accept how crucial image is to having a good life. Image is almost everything before age 35. Even after that it is vitally important. This genetic disease is destroying that for MOST of the males who ever live, yet you would rather send f*cking robots to Mars or pour research money into diseases that affect a fraction of 1% as many people as this genetic curse
> WHY? Is it because most people with money & influence already look so shitty that they have no motivation to help others with an image destroying condition? If that is the problem, these idiots do not even deserve to be where they are. They need to step down from their perches and let us take over. Put PatientlyWaiting, DepressedByHairloss, clandestine, Fixed by 35, Scorpion, BigThinker, etc on a committee for where the f*ck federal research money goes. 
> US government right now thinks nothing to spend 100 billion on weapons we never even use.....we will spend that same 100 billion and improve the lives of half the human race
> 
> Get your f*cking priorities straight

----------


## Notcoolanymore

You forgot to put Highlander on your list.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> You forgot to put Highlander on your list.


 Probably would have listed him except for his "issues"

However there are others I would add, those were just examples.

----------


## Tracy C

> Hair loss research needs to be a TOP priority


 Life threatening diseases and conditions need to be the top priority.  As they should be.

A cure, or at least more effective treatments for hair loss would be an unbelievable gold mine though - so companies that have the means to pursue it are doing so.  There is no doubt about that.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> A cure, or at least more effective treatments for hair loss would be an unbelievable gold mine though - so companies that have the means to pursue it are doing so.  There is no doubt about that.


 I agree but imagine if we dumped a few billion in public funds into it. We do this for conditions that affect not even 1% as many people.

----------


## ChrisM

AIDS, Leukemia, cancer, Heart Attack and Stroke, Diabetes, Parkinson's Disease, Alzheimer's, Lou Gehrig's Disease, Muscular Dystrophy and countless others will ALWAYS trump baldness because these are life threatening killer diseases that take people of all ages to the grave.  You can live upwards  to pending no medical complications up to 95 - 101 years old and still be bald. Eliminating baldness gives you back your youth and for some their self confidence if they had low self esteem to being with. But if the loss of hair did not take your self confidence and nothing is working for you it isn't the end of the world. As long as you have people around you who care about you, and that you have a roof over your head, and you have your health you are fine for the time being.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> AIDS, Leukemia, cancer, Heart Attack and Stroke, Diabetes, Parkinson's Disease, Alzheimer's, Lou Gehrig's Disease, Muscular Dystrophy and countless others will ALWAYS trump baldness because these are life threatening killer diseases that take people of all ages to the grave.  You can live upwards  to pending no medical complications up to 95 - 101 years old and still be bald. Eliminating baldness gives you back your youth and for some their self confidence if they had low self esteem to being with. But if the loss of hair did not take your self confidence and nothing is working for you it isn't the end of the world. As long as you have people around you who care about you, and that you have a roof over your head, and you have your health you are fine for the time being.


 I hate balding just as much as anybody around here.  Have been balding since my early 20's and it sucks, but I would rather be slick bald than have any of the health issues ChrisM mentioned.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Living to 100 years old with andro alopecia is not living. It is existing
Most of those diseases do not have the same social stigma as hair loss. In fact they get you sympathy & understanding, not mockery

I am just saying....this is easily 1 one of the most common medical problems in the world. It is socially debilitating, and is bad for mental health which then harms physical health in general
Curing genetic hair loss would remove much more suffering from the world than curing something like Parkinsons

----------


## pat

I'm going to blame the terrible education system that we've had under the exact same format for over 100 years now. THat's the reason for a lack of cures and technology in general.

----------


## baldozer

> Living to 100 years old with andro alopecia is not living. It is existing
> Most of those diseases do not have the same social stigma as hair loss. In fact they get you sympathy & understanding, not mockery
> 
> I am just saying....this is easily 1 one of the most common medical problems in the world. It is socially debilitating, and is bad for mental health which then harms physical health in general
> Curing genetic hair loss would remove much more suffering from the world than curing something like Parkinsons


 Although I like my look even with a bald head, I agree with you. Unlike me, some men's looks are totally destroyed by baldness. And it doesn't seem to be that much difficult to treat even. There should had been a cure already, but since its not a priority for them, unfortunately, we still don't have any yet.

----------


## Tracy C

> Living to 100 years old with andro alopecia is not living....
> 
> Most of those diseases do not have the same social stigma as hair loss...


 Social stigma only affects you if you allow it to do so.  Get your head right.  Treat it if you can and move on to live your life to the fullest.  Millions of men have done so for thousands of years.  So can you.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Social stigma only affects you if you allow it to do so.  Get your head right.  Treat it if you can and move on to live your life to the fullest.  Millions of men have done so for thousands of years.  So can you.


 Social stigma affects how other people treat you & this does affect you, keeping a positive attitude does not change that. How can you go from being admired to being pitied (or reviled)? when you know what one is like, the other side is death
I think you have said before, men who are 15 years younger than you approach you. How does that make you feel? Vs how you felt before you treated your hair loss when you were depressed/isolated? You know the difference. Humans need social validation to be healthy just like they need food, water, sleep

----------


## baldozer

> Social stigma affects how other people treat you & this does affect you, keeping a positive attitude does not change that. How can you go from being admired to being pitied (or reviled)? when you know what one is like, the other side is death
> *I think you have said before, men who are 15 years younger than you approach you. How does that make you feel?* Vs how you felt before you treated your hair loss when you were depressed/isolated? You know the difference. Humans need social validation to be healthy just like they need food, water, sleep


 I don't know why women get so happy when men approach them, when all they want is sex with them, regardless of whether a woman is fat, old or ugly.

----------


## BigThinker

> I don't know why women get so happy when men approach them, when all they want is sex with them, regardless of whether a woman is fat, old or ugly.


 It's validation.  That's why if you're too quick to fully validate them right away -- as if they're on a pedestal -- you're dead in the water.  They'll seek something bigger and see if they can get validation from a dude up the ladder.

----------


## Coke

> Literally BILLIONS of people suffer from this condition. It is extremely socially debilitating & psychologically traumatizing. 
> 
> Get your f*cking priorities straight


 I completely agree with this statement. Ive heard the same exact thing said about acne but Ive never heard anyone say it about baldness.




> AIDS, Leukemia, cancer, Heart Attack and Stroke, Diabetes, Parkinson's Disease, Alzheimer's, Lou Gehrig's Disease, Muscular Dystrophy and countless others will ALWAYS trump baldness because these are life threatening killer diseases that take people of all ages to the grave.


 I'd rather have any of those, except muscular dystrophy, than baldness. At least society still treats you with respect when you have those other diseases. Hell, you'll even get sympathy. Out of curiousity, how many men kill themselves every year because they are tired of being socially isolated and tired of being treated like they are less than a dog because of hairloss.




> Living to 100 years old with andro alopecia is not living. It is existing
> Most of those diseases do not have the same social stigma as hair loss.


 Bingo!




> Although I like my look even with a bald head, I agree with you. Unlike me, some men's looks are totally destroyed by baldness. And it doesn't seem to be that much difficult to treat even. There should had been a cure already, but since its not a priority for them, unfortunately, we still don't have any yet.


 These doctors need to get off their lazy asses. There should be a cure by now.




> Social stigma only affects you if you allow it to do so.  Get your head right.  Treat it if you can and move on to live your life to the fullest.  Millions of men have done so for thousands of years.  So can you.


 Yes, being treated like a dog only affects you if you allow it to do so. You're a man so your expected to just suck it up and live with it. Of course, if it was a woman being treated this way due to some aspect of her looks it would be totally unacceptable. Society would never put up with that.

----------


## hairlessM

> Literally BILLIONS of people suffer from this condition. It is extremely socially debilitating & psychologically traumatising. If you look at the # of sufferers it is causing FAR more harm than most other health problems, including most kinds of cancer, including sh*t like lupus or AIDS, etc


 This is so true. Plus I hate when people say hair loss isn't life threatening. I have been depressed for almost half my life, and most likely will be for the rest of it, ALL because of hair loss. Yep, 1% of my appearance has effected my entire life, and that get's me even more depressed.

Body dysmorphic disorder on the grandest scale.

It annoys me greatly when they need studies on why middle aged men have the highest rate of suicide and then conclude that social isolation is high on the list but can't make the simple connection between social exclusion and hair loss. And NO, I am not saying all these men take their own lives because of hair loss and the majority probably don't even have it as an issue, but let's be honest, the unattractive middle age male has the least chance of being sociably accepted. A cure would help many men and not for vanity reasons.

----------


## fred970

I agree with you for the most part. But being an unattractive middle-aged woman is far worse.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> This is so true. Plus I hate when people say hair loss isn't life threatening. I have been depressed for almost half my life, and most likely will be for the rest of it, ALL because of hair loss. Yep, 1% of my appearance has effected my entire life, and that get's me even more depressed.
> 
> Body dysmorphic disorder on the grandest scale.
> 
> It annoys me greatly when they need studies on why middle aged men have the highest rate of suicide and then conclude that social isolation is high on the list but can't make the simple connection between social exclusion and hair loss. And NO, I am not saying all these men take their own lives because of hair loss and the majority probably don't even have it as an issue, but let's be honest, the unattractive middle age male has the least chance of being sociably accepted. A cure would help many men and not for vanity reasons.


 I feel for you man. Hair loss is the #1 worst thing about my life BY FAR, nothing else comes close tbh
I agree about middle aged men. Not just that age group but I see why things would seem more hopeless at that age. & media does not have the balls to just face facts that people w/ acquired ugliness (like balding) are much more likely to kill themselves or hurt someone else

It is amazing when news anchors BS for hours about why some guy committed suicide or shot up a market or w/e. "What could have been the cause, why would he do this"....all you have to do is look at his f*cking picture to see why he felt like an outcast w/ no hope
Obviously I would never harm someone over my own depression but it is no mystery why some personality types do this




> I agree with you for the most part. But being an unattractive middle-aged woman is far worse.


 Maybe. Not sure though....the need for validation is in everyone and a larger % of girls than boys at least get it when they are young. For the who never attracted girls when young but were hoping to make it happen later in life, only for baldness to screw them? The decades of rejection must be insane.
But maybe having it & then losing it is no better

----------


## hellouser

It's not a woman's problem, so no.... it won't be and isn't a top priority.

----------


## hairlosskills

Long time lurker here.

Just wanna say that I have followed hellousers post since around the time he joined the site.

WE NEED MORE PEOPLE LIKE HELLOUSER, if we had a majority of people with hellouser's mindset towards alopecia, I truly think the scientists would be further along in curing this genetic flaw.
Saving thousands of lives.
To say alopecia doesn't kill is ridiculous, imo.

----------


## Morbo

^^obvious troll is obvious^^

----------


## hairlosskills

wtf, morbo? 
whats so blatantly obvious that I am a "troll"???

im not specifically calling out or making fun of anyones problems here, which is what a troll would be considered to be doing on this site.

I just stated im upset that the snail pace hairloss research has been moving at is ridiculous, and that its more of a serious problem for some people than others.

in my opinion your the one being a troll for calling out my weakness for this disease.

geez.

----------


## baldozer

> Long time lurker here.
> 
> Just wanna say that I have followed hellousers post since around the time he joined the site.
> 
> WE NEED MORE PEOPLE LIKE HELLOUSER, if we had a majority of people with hellouser's mindset towards alopecia, I truly think the scientists would be further along in curing this genetic flaw.
> Saving thousands of lives.
> *To say alopecia doesn't kill is ridiculous, imo.*


 It certainly hasn't killed me. And I think I look quite good despite my baldness. Talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill.

----------


## Morbo

> wtf, morbo? 
> whats so blatantly obvious that I am a "troll"??
> 
> geez.


 ugh, you're weird enough as it is without a second account and alter egos. Give it a rest. Go outside and enjoy the weather.

----------


## hairlosskills

whatever man, I was just being open and honest about how I feel

theres been record rain where I live, I like the rain so it was nice to enjoy..

im here for support

----------

